# Annemarie Eilfeld in kurzem Kleid und Lederjacke auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Essen Steele 2013 ( 110X )



## saabaero (31 Dez. 2017)

siehe unten.


----------



## ashioe2k4 (12 Jan. 2018)

vielen dank!


----------



## bjoerni1981 (14 Juni 2018)

vielen dank für die schönen bilder


----------



## saabaero (5 Nov. 2020)

... und noch eine Reparatur


----------

